# Spring Poles



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

wheezie said:


> i would be carefull with theta spring pole, he is awfull close to biting the spring, i know from experience, my dog bit thespring and had to have a root canal


Oh yeah, got that comment you left me earlier man. I actually just changed to a new set up... Wood is good, he kept hitting the poles so I set up an arm for him. Gonna switch to a shorter spring and fortunately for me, my kid just put a hole in her bike tire, soI'll be wrapping the spring with the tube. My only issue is the bite surface and what it hangs from. 
Anyone wanna discuss the pros and cons of springpoles?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I think they are a great work-out for any dog that will use it. You just gotta make sure its dog proofed so thats its safe. I.E. you wrapping the spring and making sure the dog doesnt beat himself up on the poles.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

This thread will be a great tool for me I want to build Karma a spring pole this spring and was not sure how to go about it, and Im thinking when this is all said and I I will have enough information to make a good safe and sold one for her.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, I like the work out.... I walk Lugz at night and then work the pole for about half an hour. He knows where the metal is at and stays away from it, but I still worry, thats why you always watch them work it. Anyway, his jaw, neck, and back muscles are getting bigger. I like it a bunch!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

What are some of the different types of spring poles used out there? As far as how they are made, what is used, and how they end up looking.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

As for my other dogs, I work them with the flirt pole. It's easy to make and damn near every dog has the drive for it. It's great to watch them run in cirlces and jump 5 feet in the air.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> What are some of the different types of spring poles used out there? As far as how they are made, what is used, and how they end up looking.


I saw a guy who made on that was about 15 feet high, no spring, just a pully. He lured the dog and then hung it at the top and that dog wouldn't let go to save her life, LOL


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh yes!! The flirt pole can be a life saver for high energy pits, you know the ones that can go hours after you cant.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Lemme go get some pics of our new one.... It's raining right now YUCK


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Another question I have is do people think its better to build the structure/base out of wood or metal?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I say wood because Lugz didn't enjoy hitting the metal so much.

Here's the new one I made two days ago


























Planning on getting a shorter spring in a couple of days


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I prefer that pole much better over the metal one, how close is that to your house? Do you worry about his missing the bite surface and hitting the wall?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

It's about 5 feet and no, not really, he jumps straight up for it. I may turn it in the future though. I like it there because it's outta the public eye, stupid AR nut lives around the way from me and always manages to call HS and AC on me over stupid s**t that never holds any water.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I understand. How deep do you have the base of it in the ground? Is it cemented(I doubt)?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

it's about 14 inches deep and no cement incase I do turn it. If I do though, I'm using cement cause that thing rocks a bit, LOL


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

How tall is yours? And how does one go about judging how tall it needs to be?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Mine is about 6 foot. I would say judge by how how they jump for the flirt pole. You may need to adjustthe length of the spring and bite surface but it's all trial and error, ya know?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, I gotcha. Should it be able to suspend the dog?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

definately. gotta have a heavy spring


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Mine is about 6 foot. I would say judge by how how they jump for the flirt pole. You may need to adjustthe length of the spring and bite surface but it's all trial and error, ya know?


:rofl: Karma is soooooooooo lazy she only jumps as high as the couch


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

I Climbed 25 ft in a tree then ran 15ft of rope down attached a spring thats 10inches long then 3ft of rope with 3 knots in it. first knot is 6ft from ground then 7 then 8. ITS AMAZING!


----------



## OFRN-Kimbo (Jan 5, 2009)

Any one know where I can get some good hide for strong spring pole?


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hide as to bite onto? i use knots in the rope and alot of people i know use tire... think bike tires.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

OFRN-Kimbo said:


> Any one know where I can get some good hide for strong spring pole?


Check out stillwaterkennels!


----------



## ziggler84 (Mar 20, 2009)

hey everyone i am new to the site and dont know if im in the right chat. i have a 1 year old bully that loves playing tug-o-war with me, but when i hang the rope on the spring pole he wont grab the rope. Since he is just starting out i have it low enough so all four paws remain on the ground. Is this normal? Thanks


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

some dogs just arent that into it. i always have the rope set up so at least my dog has his two back feet touching the ground. its cool that our dogs can swing and hang but i dont find it a much better work out when they can really tug at it instead of just hanging.

my dogs go nuts over hide you can order it here

Stillwater Kennel Supply --


----------



## ziggler84 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks ill try the hides. hope he likes them


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you dont have to buy in a 5 pack. email the guy and tell him you just want one to see if your dog likes them


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

wheezie said:


> some dogs just arent that into it. i always have the rope set up so at least my dog has his two back feet touching the ground. its cool that our dogs can swing and hang but i dont find it a much better work out when they can really tug at it instead of just hanging.
> 
> my dogs go nuts over hide you can order it here
> 
> Stillwater Kennel Supply --


:goodpost:
i second keeping it to where your dogs back feet are on the ground. there is more of a workout going on when they are touching the ground rather then just suspending themselves in the air. 
also the cowhides are supposed to be great. i have my springpole in my bedroom so i dont have the hide (i dont want that on my carpet) but i have one of Peanut's favorite toys on it that he only gets on the springpole so its like a treat to get to play with it.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

wheezie said:


> you dont have to buy in a 5 pack. email the guy and tell him you just want one to see if your dog likes them


I ordered just one hide and i opened the box it was so nasty. Had poop or something all over it...I threw it away...ewwwww


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol did you e mail him about it ?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

No..I thought that was just the way they came.

So I just said screw it and threw it out. There was no way I would have let Zoe put that in her mouth...lol


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hahahahahah


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

sucks too because that was like $10 or something in the trash


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

dang that really sucks! i would have let him know so he doesnt send things out like that anymore..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I just thought that's how he sent them all........

I figured cows are nasty...LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

oh no!! hahaha 
stinky poocows (i havent called cows that in years)

if Peanut's springpole wasnt in my bedroom i would have bought one..but if they are all pooey..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

This one was and it stank too....Made me gag when I took it out of the plastic bag he had stuck it in...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

oh yuck! poor Zoe didnt get her toy. I wouldnt give that to Peanut either..bleh


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

I learned here in an old post about hooking it low.... I don't have any good trees close by and my dog won't really pay attention to it hanging over head, but when I hook in on the fire hydrant or fence post at head level, he goes nuts for it... as long as I'm involved








I actually found gopitbull.com by looking for flirt pole/ spring pole instructions last year. Best piece of equipment for a condo owner like me! Mine is in the back of my car and I can take it anywhere and get it poppin!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

my pitbull charlie and his rope video on Animals

This was my 11 year old on his springpole his name was Charlie this boys heart was way big


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

That video kicks ass!!! Holy Charlie. He looks like he's having the time of his life!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> I learned here in an old post about hooking it low.... I don't have any good trees close by and my dog won't really pay attention to it hanging over head, but when I hook in on the fire hydrant or fence post at head level, he goes nuts for it... as long as I'm involved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have anymore pictures of how you have it setup?


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> do you have anymore pictures of how you have it setup?


I don't, unfortunately, but it was really easy. I just bought 10 feet of nylon rope from Home Depot, cut it in half and duct taped loops connected to either end of a garage door spring. The hole job cost like 20 bucks. All I have to do is touch the thing and he starts going nuts.


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

I HAVE to make a spring pole now...

My older pit-mix has this tire that he stole out of the shed one day when my father wasn't paying attention. Well anyway...he loves that thing more than any other toy we have ever bought him, so we let him play with it. It is strong enough that he does not bite pieces of it off..just chews on it for hours each day.

Well I decided to try and make a spring pole like device using his tire just to see if he would like it. I took some rope looped it over a very sturdy branch on a tree and tired it to the tire.. when I let him out he spent the next three hours jumping and swinging with it. The only reason he stopped was because it was dinner time.

So obviously my next project is to make a true spring pole for the old guy!


----------

